# How many purses do you own right now?



## Karren (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok all you closet handbag addicts. Go in and count how many purses you have right now!!

Me? I have 3 or 4... Mainly because I don't use one every day.. I do have a monster laptop bag which acts as my purse.. Lol


----------



## daer0n (Aug 22, 2008)

I only have like 8 lol

if it was for me i'd have more than a hundred, i love purses!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 22, 2008)

30ish maybe? I'm not that into purses...shoes have my undying love


----------



## Darla (Aug 22, 2008)

Question: if you have a lot isn't the changeover a little daunting?


----------



## internetchick (Aug 22, 2008)

I have 8. I love purses, but can't afford to buy as many as I like(I love well made bags).


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 22, 2008)

About 4. I'm not a big bag person. I normally shove things in my pockets if I can. The bags I have are normally used for college stuff.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Question: if you have a lot isn't the changeover a little daunting? I only carry keys, wallet, lipgloss/lipstick, and maybe a compact mirror so it's not a problem for me. I prefer larger bags so my purse is usually pretty empty



.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't even have to go and count, already know the answer....2


----------



## katina74 (Aug 22, 2008)

at least 30-40. I currently use about 5 of them the rest are brand new with tags still on them. I love purses and shoes.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 22, 2008)

I own quite a few, but they're all back home in NC. I only have 3 here, 1 I brought with me from home, and 2 I've made since we moved.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 22, 2008)

One... My lovely Coach bag


----------



## Anthea (Aug 23, 2008)

I have 4 bags, and I want more


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 23, 2008)

I know that I have about 12 in the house now plus a batch of some in storage somewhere. Some or old Liz Claiborne from back in the 90's that I should part with but I can't. My favorite though is my Coach.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 23, 2008)

The bag cupboard and I are not on speaking terms. I leave the door closed and live in fear of clean outs. LOL

but seriously, maybe 30? ish? no idea


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 23, 2008)

I gave sooo many away in the past 2 years. Now I have a staple of about 15 bags? I try to stick with basic colors now like: gray, black, brown, a few prints. I've been in the search of a really good black bag and a white one too. No such luck :/


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooohhhh 30ish? I have a lot. Last year I did a big cull and got rid of a few, and now my sisters are sporting my rejects lol And I somehow managed to re build the collection in no time!


----------



## fawp (Aug 23, 2008)

In four years, I've selected/purchased thirteen bags. But I love them all, use one everyday, and switch them out rather frequently so that they all get used.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 27, 2008)

Change over is not that bad...the issue is remembering that you had a bag that went perfectly with an outfit.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a couple purse but really no more than five that i can think of. I have one for everyday, one for casual and going out that'll work for the night as well, and the rest are all for night stuff like going to the movies or date stuff so they're small.


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2008)

10 maybe. i'm not too big on bags, though. i do have a couple of favs. my classic d&amp;b shopper and my miu miy destressed leather. my others are basically what i find on sale. i would love to purchase an lv. keep hope alive! lol~


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have around 30.

11 of them are on the expensive side... (my LV, Gucci, Fendi, Coach(6), D&amp;B(2)

I love bags, I just bought 2 new ones today!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 28, 2008)

around 30 and i always want more. I love buying purses, more than shoes or clothes...


----------



## magosienne (Aug 31, 2008)

honestly, i only use one, my orange kipling that is well made and just fits my needs. other than that, i have two i use from time to time.

to answer your question Darla, those two are smaller, so all i need to do is sort out what i really need, and only carry that. then i throw that stuff back in my regular bag.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 31, 2008)

About 30. Most of them are clutches that I use when I go out and don't want to lug around a big purse.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd say about 20 give or take. 3 of them Coach, 1 LV, 1 D&amp;G, 1 Gucci, 2 Kathy Van Zeeland, 2 Jcrew, Tokidoki for Lesportsac, some from VS and nine west, and the others are anonymous but just look nice


----------



## Jinx (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm.. About 15 or so.

Not a huge purse fan, but I'll see one or get an idea of what I want _this time _and buy it, then lose interest when the next thing crosses my path. 

I sometimes reuse them, but I stash them in a cupboard and the grand daughters play with them (I only buy cheap ones, lol!), so I generally am just buying to replenish the toy box more than building a collection, I just get to use them for a few months before they go in the pile.


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have around 9 including 3 D&amp;B and 3 Coach...the others are Nine West. I love purses and would have a lot more! I need one in a brown...hubby just bought me a cute denim Coach.


----------



## shesadiva (Sep 10, 2008)

just 10 bags for me...but i'm planning to get more bags when i really can afford the one that i like.....


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 12, 2008)

just the five favorites !


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmm Maybe between 30-40.....counting clutches and casual bags.

Since I gained weight, I have been over-doing bags and shoes.


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

3 lv bags. thats all i can afford lol


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 19, 2010)

10 and they are all designer hangbags


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Apr 11, 2010)

I have about 15 ranging into small to big and different colors they are my back ups, i love handbags, i usually buy a main one that i use for a couple months and then get a new one!!


----------



## piegirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I have more than I need... lol


----------



## PrincessMiracle (May 31, 2010)

*just one..Balenciaga : )*


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jun 10, 2010)

5 maybe ,i love them


----------

